# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Επείγον-σπασμένο ράμφος πουλιού, θα ζήσει;

## mariar

Παιδια συγνωμη δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει παρομοιο θεμα αλλα ειναι συγκλονιστικο.. εχω 2 παπαγαλακια 1 αρσενικο κι 1 θηλυκο. Συνηθως τα εχουμε χωρια αλλα μερικες φορες τα βαζουμε στο ιδιο κλουβι για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα γιατι μετα απο λιγες μερες το θηλυκο αρχιζει να επιτιθεται στο αρσενικο, οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο ομως.. τελος παντων χτες τα ξαναβαλαμε μαζι και σημερα το πρωι ειδαμε το αρσενικο τραυματισμενο στην πλατη, διπλα στο ματι και δυστυχως με μεγαλη βλαβη στο ραμφος. Το κατω ραμφος δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν το ειδα γιατι ηταν και μεσα στα αιματα.. το πανω ραμφος το μισο εχει αποκολληθει. Υπαρχει κατι που μπορει να γινει η θα πεθανει; Δε μπορω να το πιστεψω..

----------


## marlene

*Μαρία, νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να επικοινωνήσεις άμεσα με έναν πτηνίατρο!
Άμεσα όμως.. Ζήτησε από τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης να σου στείλουν τη λίστα με τους διαθέσιμους γιατρούς ανά πόλη!*

----------


## mariar

Μιλησαμε με εναν που ειπε να παμε το απογευμα. Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει μεχρι τοτε... μπορω να δωσω νερο η πολτοποιημενη τροφη με καποιο λεπτο σωληνακι η θα τα κανω χειροτερα ξερετε;

----------


## ninos

mariar

εύχομαι ειλικρινά μέσα απο την καρδιά μου περαστικά  στον φτερωτό σου φίλο !!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αμαν!!! Ο_Ο τι ειπες τωρα;; κονταψα να λποθυμησω και μονο που το φανταστηκα! 
ασε καλυτερα , μη του ταλαιπωρεις το ραμφος. θα ποναει σιγουρα. 
ελπιζω ο κτηνιατρος σας ν αξερει απο πτηνα και να μην παει στα τυφλα...

----------


## mariar

Το ραμφος πρεπει να νεκρωνεται... τωρα εκτος απο την ασιτια κυνδυνευει απο ενα σωρο αλλα πραγματα.. γαγγραινα, σηψαιμια.. Δεν εχω αυτοκινητο και αυτα τα κεντρα περιθαλψης ειναι πολυ μακρυα. Μονο οι πτηνιατροι που εχουμε ραντεβου στις 4μιση αλλα δυστυχως αμφιβαλλω αν θα ζησει μεχρι τοτε. Αμα δεν πεθανει απο αυτα πιστευω καπως θα καταφερουμε να το ταιζουμε αλλα δυστυχως νομιζω ενα τετοιο περιστατικο δε μπορει να περιμενει οσο περνανε οι ωρες τοσο το χειροτερο ειναι για το πουλι.. Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι στο καλο την επιασε την αλλη, εχει ξανατυχει σε κανεναν κατι τετοιο;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Πολύ άσχημα ξεκίνησε η μέρα΄σου.
Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει αλλά στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα ένα αντισηπτικό δυαλιμένο σε νερό, διάλυμα μπετατίν σε νέρό ίσως, απλά για να αποφύγεις τυχόν μολύνσεις και τέτοια.
Θα κοιτάξω και στο νέτ και αν βρώ πληροφορίες θα στις στείλω.
Περαστικά.

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.monopatia-pindos.gr/prese...s#271,16,Slide 16


http://e-petworld.gr/downloads/birdbook.pdf

----------


## panaisompatsos

*Αιμορραγία
*Αν, παρʼόλες τις προφυλάξεις, ο φτερωτός μας φίλος τραυματιστεί σε ένα του νύχι, σπάσει ένα φτερό αίματος ή ραγίσει το ράμφος του, θα αρχίσει να αιμορραγεί. Καθώς οι σταγόνες αίματος πέφτουν από ψηλά στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού ή του δωματίου, συχνά η αιμορραγία θα μας φανεί πιο σοβαρή και θα πανικοβληθούμε. Τότε πρέπει να καταφύγουμε στο κουτί πρώτων βοηθειών του.
Αν η αιμορραγία οφείλεται σε σπασμένο νύχι ή φτερό, που ακόμα ανεφοδιάζεται με αίμα (φτερό αίματος), προσπαθούμε να τη σταματήσουμε χρησιμοποιώντας στυπτική σκόνη ή υγρή γάζα, ή βυθίζουμε βαμβάκι σε οξυζενέ (Water soft Hydrogen Peroxide Oxygene) και το εφαρμόζουμε στην περιοχή του σπασμένου νυχιού ή φτερού από όπου εμφανίζονται οι σταγόνες αίματος. Ή Betadine αραιωμένο.
Είναι σημαντικό να κρατήσουμε τον τραυματία φτερωτό μας φίλο όσο πιο ήρεμο γίνεται, για να επιτρέψουμε στην πληγή να κλείσει. Oρθή - ελαφρά συγκράτηση κεφαλής ή λαιμού. Προσοχή το στήθος να είναι ελεύθερο, για να μπορεί να αναπνεύσει.
Ίσως χρειαστεί να χαμηλώσουμε το φωτισμό στο δωμάτιο, έτσι ώστε να καθίσει ήσυχος και ίσως να κοιμηθεί. Τοποθετούμε στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού άσπρες κόλες ή χαρτί κουζίνας, έτσι ώστε να διαπιστώσουμε αν η αιμορραγία σταμάτησε. 
Μην αναβάλλετε να επικοινωνήσετε με τον Πτηνίατρό σας!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ θα σου στειλω τη λιστα με δικια μου πρωτοβουλια μηπως βρεις γιατρο κοντυτερα απο κει που εισαι (δεν ξερω που ) αν τρεχει ακομα αιμα και δεν σταματαει ,αν θυμαμαι ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ o dreamsyndicate ειχε πει για αιμοστατικη δραση αμυλου αραβοσιτου .αν θες πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε και pulvo σπρευ (εχει και τοπικη αντιβιωση ) αλλα το σημαντικο ειναι να σταματησει η αιμοραγια .στην πλατη παντως χρειαζεται στην πληγη και πουλβο . να ξερεις οτι κατα 99% εχεις επισκεπτη με μακρια ουρα στο σπιτι (ποντικο ) .μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειναι εργο παπαγαλου

πιθανοτατα και για αυτον τον λογο θελεις να δωσεις αμεσα και ισχυρη αντιβιωση αραιωμενη σε νερο αλλα που θα την δωσεις με συρριγκα εσυ .ας ειναι καλα μεχρι το απογευμα και θα φροντισει ο γιατρος για αυτο .

προς το παρον δωστου ζαχαρονερο ή δεκτροζη με ηλεκτρολυτες (πχ αλμορα απο φαρμακεια ή ορο αν θυμαμαι καλα 35% )

αν μπορεις βαλε στο ραμφος εχει που τρεχει αιμα ενα παγακι καλλυμενο με χαρτοπετσετα για λιγο

----------


## mariar

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Δεν αιμορραγει πια, τελικα το ραμφος  εχει πεσει, λιγο πριν τα ρουθουνια του.. Του δωσαμε λιγο νερο με τα  1000 ζορια γιατι δεν καθοταν με μια συριγγα και ζωηρεψε λιγο, πηγε στα  κλαδια του κλουβιου. Τωρα ομως καθεται παλι κατω.. θα το παω στο γιατρο  να δουμε για τα φαρμακα. Παντως δε νομιζω να ηταν ποντικι... κατ αρχην  δεν πιστευω να χωρουσε να μπει στο κλουβι και ολα τα αλλα πουλια ειναι  μια χαρα.. η παπαγαλινα ειχε παντα τασεις επιθετικοτητας αλλα οχι να του  κανει βλαβες. 

Ξερετε αν μπαινουν σωληνες σιτισης οπως πχ ρινογαστρικος στους ανθρωπους;

Επισης ξερετε αν αναπλαθεται το ραμφος; Γιατι οσοι εχουν παπαγαλους θα ξερουν οτι χρειαζεται να "ακονιζουν" το ραμφος τους ωστε να μη μεγαλωσει υπερβολικα.. μια τοσο μεγαλη βλαβη θα μπορει να επουλωθει καπως να τρωει;

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ ειλικρινα ανακουφιστικα στο ακουσμα οτι σταματησε η αιμοραγια ! πριν χρειαστηκε να διακοψω τη συνδεση για καποιο σημαντικο επαγγελματικο λογο και μετα το ξεχασα για την λιστα των γιατρων που σου υποσχεθηκα για να βρεις καποιον πιο αμεσα ....  το θυμηθηκα πριν λιγο 
 περα απο το ακονισμα του ραμφους που πραγματι συμβαινει ,αδυνατω να σε καλυψω στα υπολοιπα ...

----------


## vagelis76

Αν έχουν βλάβη τα σημεία(αγγεία) που τρέφουν το ράμφος και τα νεύρα εκεί....δε θα ξαναδημιουργηθεί ράμφος,όπως και στο νύχι αν καταστραφεί η ρίζα δε ξαναβγαίνει.
Δε ξέρω αν έγινα κατανοητός....ελπίζω να σε καλύψει ο γιατρός σου που έχει γνώσεις και να σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσετε.
όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!

----------


## mariar

Σε 1 ωρα εχουμε το ραντεβου με ενα γιατρο, μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να το παμε νωριτερα μηπως σωζοταν και το ραμφος αλλα δυστυχως τα νοσοκομεια 24ωρης λειτουργειας ειναι πολυ μακρυα οταν δεν εχεις αυτοκινητο. Το θετικο ειναι οτι τωρα πινει μονο του νερο απ την ποτιστρα οποτε δεν ειναι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση! Παντως για φαγητο δυσκολα, μονο αν του το διαλυουμε καπως στο νερο. Ειχα διαβασει για καποιες περιπτωσεις αγριων πουλιων με τραυματα απο οπλα που τελικα ξαναβγηκε ραμφος αλλα δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει εδω... Θα δουμε και τι θα πει ο γιατρος. Παντως ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας. Μακαρι να τα καταφερει... Ειχα κι εγω τον καημο να δω νεοσσους οπως ειχε η μανα μου παλια με καναρινια και τελικα παραλιγο να σκοτωθει το πουλι...

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι το καλυτερο !

----------


## panaisompatsos

Μαρία περιμένουμε τα νέα σου και ελπίζω να είναι ευχάριστα.

----------


## mariar

Ειπε οτι αν η ριζα ειναι αθικτη θα ξαναβγει ραμφος σε 2-3 μηνες και πως θα φανει σε καμια 10αρια μερες αν υπαρχει καποια αναπτυξη.. μεχρι τοτε να το ταιζουμε με συριγγα λιωμενες τροφες και να βαζουμε λιγη αντιβιωση. Αν σε 10 μερες δεν υπαρχει αναπτυξη να του κανει ευθανασια αν και μπορουν να ζησουν με μονο το κατω ραμφος μερικους μηνες "φτιαριζοντας" τροφες τριμμενες πχ μπισκοτα.

----------


## vagelis76

Βρες τρόπο και κρέμα για να τραφεί το συντομότερο και σαν δεύτερη ενέργεια...Βάλε σε ένα σακουλάκι σπόρους από τη τροφή του και με ένα γυάλινο μπουκάλι σπάσε τους πιέζοντας τους.Έτσι θα έχει και τροφή από την οποία ξέρει και έτρωγε μέχρι χτες,με τη διαφορά θα είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη για κατανάλωση χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνει χρήση τη σκληρότητα του ράμφους του για να τους σπάσει.
Να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## ninos

mariar εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά  !!! Αφού δεν πειράχθηκαν τα νεύρα όπως σου είπε ο Γιατρός,  η μάχη συνεχίζεται. Ελπίζω να φανεί δυνατός ο φίλος σου και σύντομα να το δεις πάλι γερό και δυνατό.

----------


## geam

εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο!!! ειλικρινά...

----------


## mpapad

πως πάει ο μικρούλης? με τα "κολπα" στον τρόπο σίτησης μπορεί να τραφεί, ή είναι πλήρως εξαρτώμενος από εσάς? Τουλάχιστον να πάνε όλα καλά και να ξαναβγάλει ράμφος!!!!  πραγματικά εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!!

----------


## mariar

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/861/dsc4957h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/dsc4960z.jpg/
εχει παθει μεγαλη ζημια, δεν ξερω αν θελετε να δειτε τις εικονες... ειναι αντιδραστικος οταν δοκιμαζουμε να το ταισουμε αλλα κατι τρωει. Θα του παρουμε και βιταμινες που διαλυονται στο νερο, μαθαμε οτι υπαρχουν και σωληναρια σιτισης που μπαινουν στο στομαχι. Το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα μπορεσει να ξαναβγει ραμφος..

----------


## vagelis76

αν έβλεπα τη φώτο οπουδήποτε χωρίς να ξέρω την ιστορία,θα έλεγα οτι είναι αποτέλεσμα επεξεργασίας.
Είναι πραγματικά τρομακτική σαν εικόνα....
Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει και η αποκατάσταση του να είναι γρήγορη και ομαλή.
στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με το μικρό

----------


## mirsini_st

κοριτσι περαστικα να ειναι ευχομαι...μονο ο χρονος θα δειξει......παντως μικρα θαυματα συμβαινουν καθημερινα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ρε παιδιά τόση μεγάλη ζημία του έκανε το θηλυκό???? σίγουρα δεν είχες καμία επίθεση από κανένα αρπακτικό??? πωω είναι σοκαριστικό λυπάμαι πολύ ελπίζω να γίνει καλά

----------


## mariar

Τι να πω ρε παιδια.. αρχικα δεν ηταν τοσο μεγαλο το προβλημα, στην αρχη ειχε αποκολληθει σε καποια σημεια δεξια και αριστερα το ραμφος αλλα μετα νεκρωθηκε και επεσε. Πριν κατι μηνες ενα γερακι εφαγε ενα καρδερινοκαναρο (το καημενο κι αυτο το ειχαμε βρει το δεκεμβρη πριν ριξει το χιονι στην αθηνα τοσο αποδυναμωμενο που ουτε καν αντισταθηκε οταν πηγαμε να το πιασουμε) αλλα 1ον δεν το ξαναειδαμε και 2ον νομιζω οτι η ζημια ειναι μικρη για αρπακτικο. Δεν ημουν και μπροστα αλλα εχει πολυ δυνατο ραμφος αυτη και ελεγε κι ο κτηνιατρος οτι το εχει ξαναδει. 99% πιστευω πως εκεινη το εκανε.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

σπανια η περίπτωση για να γλιτώσει, στης φωτογραφίες που βάλατε δεν φαίνεται που έχει σπάσει το ράμφος και είναι δύσκολα για να σας δώσω την γνώμη μου, τώρα εξαρτάται αν πίεση το ράμφος για να φάει ένα σπόρο τι θα γίνει, πως θα αντίδραση το σπασμένο σημείο εκεί που είναι, πάντως χρειάζεται για λίγες ημερες να έχει ησυχία και τροφή που να είναι μαλακια και όχι σκληρή, δηλαδή να μπορεί να τρώει μονος του χωρίς να ζορίζει το ραμφος στο σημείο που είναι σπασμένο, ίσος να ξανακολλήσει και να φτιάξει μονο του με τον καιρό, δώσε βιταμίνες b όλη την γραμμή της b ανακατεμένη στο νερό κάθε ημερα, επίσης αν είναι εύκολο βάλε σκόνη "παρασεταμολ" μέσα στο νερό με της βιταμίνες, αν έχει πόνους θα το καλμάρει και δεν θα πονάει.

----------


## mariar

Το ραμφος ειχε αποκολληθει σε ολη τη δεξια του πλευρα ενω απ την αριστερη ειχε αποκολληθει πολυ λιγο. Μετα νεκρωθηκε ομως και επεσε ολοκληρο. Υπαρχει αυτη η μαυρη περιοχη κατω απο τα ρουθουνια του, το μαυρο χρωμα ομως με προβληματιζει παρα πολυ.. αμφιβαλλω αν ο ιστος ειναι βιωσιμος.. σε 8-9 μερες θα ξερουμε.. Αυτη η σκονη βρισκεται στα πετ σοπ; Ντεπον διαλυμενο ξερετε αν κανει;

----------


## mpapad

όντως οι φωτο είναι...  φρίκη... Το σίγουρο, πέρα από τον πόνο και την οδύνη του, σίγουρα το πουλί έχει πάθει *και* σοκ... προσπάθησε να το έχεις όσο πιο ήρεμο γίνεται για να μην επανα-τραυματίζει το σημείο...  τι να πω?!?!?!  μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα καλά και να αποδειχθεί στο τέλος ότι ήταν απλώς ένα κακό όνειρο... και πάλι περαστικά του!!!

----------


## mariar

Σιγουρα εχει παθει σοκ γιατι προσπαθει συνεχως να κρυβεται και στο κλουβι και οταν το βγαζουμε εξω για να το ταισουμε. Μακαρι..

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Στο φαρμακείο την βρίσκεις είναι όπως η ασπιρίνη αλλα σε σκόνη την διαλύεις μέσα στο νερό

----------


## vagelis76

> .. Αυτη η σκονη βρισκεται στα πετ σοπ; Ντεπον διαλυμενο ξερετε αν κανει;


Νομίζω οτιδήποτε παραπάνω,πέρα από το ευχηθούμε να γίνει καλά,δε χρειάζεται γιατί την ευθύνη της πορείας του πουλιού την έχει αναλάβει γιατρός.
Εκείνος το έχει δει,το έχει εξετάσει,έχει διαγνώσει και έχει δώσει αγωγή.
όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## jk21

ειτε υπηρχε ,ειτε δεν υπηρχε η σχετικη δημοσιευση για την παρακεταμολη και την χρηση της σε πτηνα που επισυναπτω 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=driJ...0birds&f=false
η χρηση φαρμακων για ανθρωπους και σε πτηνα (που γινεται σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ) πρεπει να γινεται παντα με την καθοδηγηση γιατρου που γνωριζει τις σχετικες δοσεις και την πιθανη τοξικοτητα της καθε ουσιας πανω απο καποια τιμη ή ετσι κι αλλιως .ναι η παρακεταμολη ειναι η ουσια του depon αλλα πιστευω οτι αν εκρινε ο γιατρος οτι ειναι απαραιτητη αυτη ή καποια αντιστοιχη πιο επιτρεπτη ουσια θα το εκανε.

παντα με την συμφωνη γνωμη του γιατρου αν το πουλακι δειχνει εντονα σημαδια πονου (αυτο ηθελε ο Τακης να αντιμετωπισει με οτι προτεινε ) ισως να ειχε ανωδυνη αλλα σημαντικη βοηθεια τσαι απο φυλλα ιτιας που εχει μεσα του την φυσικη μορφη της ουσιας απο την οποια προηλθε η ασπιρινη (σαλικυλικο οξυ η φυσικη ουσια ,ακετοσαλικυλικο η συνθετικη -> η ασπιρινη )  .υπαρχει και ετοιμο σκευασμα της εταιριας backs

περαστικα στο πουλακι .... το θεαμα ειναι πραγματι οδυνηρο !

----------


## mariar

Ναι το ξερω οτι τα αλλα ζωα και ειδικα τα πουλια που δεν ειναι καν θηλαστικα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα γι αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει σε πετ σοπ.. εδω πολλες φορες ο καθε ανθρωπος αντιδρα διαφορετικα στα φαρμακα, ποσο μαλλον τελειως διαφορετικα ειδη. Στο κλουβι του δειχνει μαζεμενο δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι απο το σοκ, τη γενικοτερη ταλαιπωρια η αν πραγματι ποναει. Και το προβλημα ειναι οτι τωρα χωρις ραμφος αναγκαζομαστε και του δινουμε το φαι με συρριγες και σωληναρια που οσο να ναι και λερωνουν την περιοχη και την τραυματιζουν οσο κι αν προσεχουμε. Μακαρι να τα καταφερει ομως..

----------


## Nikkk

Σου εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο, πάλεψε το κ βοήθησε το να το ξεπεράσει...

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ θα ειναι μια δυσκολη προσπαθεια που ανεξαρτητα απο το αποτελεσμα θα την θυμασαι για παντα .ευχομαι ευχαριστα ! παντως παρε τηλ το γιατρο για την χρηση του τσαγιου αντι νερου που σου ειπα .αν δεν εχεις καποια ιτια κοντα σου ,μπορω να σου προτεινω ειτε μαγαζι ειτε e-shop που μπορεις να το βρεις με πμ

----------


## mariar

Θα ρωτησω αυριο.. εχουμε μερικα μαγαζια με βοτανα σχετικα κοντα στο σπιτι, πιστευω πως ολο και καποιο θα εχει..

----------


## nasososan

1ον Μην δίνεις ανθρώπινα χάπια,το πουλί δεν πονάει πια... Φαρμακα άνευ ιατρικής οδηγίας=έγκλημα,μην πώ κάτι πιο βαρύ!!! Η αντιβίωση που σου έδωσε θα κάνει τη δουλειά της,να μην μολυνθεί το πουλάκι
2ον Το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό δεν είναι και καθημερινό, αλλά συμβαίνει.

----------


## mariar

Ισως ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα δεν το βλεπω να προσαρμοζεται ιδιαιτερα στις καινουργιες συνθηκες ταισματος του. Τουλαχιστον ειναι ζωηρο. Επισης εχει αρχισει να κλεινει το ματι του απ την πλευρα που του ειχε κανει τραυμα στο κεφαλι (εκτος απο το ραμφος) δεν ξερω αν φταιει το προχτεσινο τραυμα η χτυπησε κατα λαθος ετσι οπως κανει σαν τρελο για να μη φαει παρ ολο που του δινουμε αντιβιωση.

----------


## mariar

δεν ξερω αν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε κατι παραπανω μ αυτη την εικονα...

----------


## nicktzad

αμααααν!!!!αυτο ειναι πολυ χαλια!!!παρακολουθουσα το θεμα αλλα δεν περιμενα να ειναι τοσο χαλια!!!! περαστικα του!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

πωπω το καημενοοοοο!!! δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο πραγμα!!
ολη του τη ζωη τωρα θα το ταιζετε εσεις; 
το ραμφος...ξαναβγαινει;; τελειως χαζη ερωτηση αλλα σκεφτηκα πως επειδη ειναι σαν το νυχι που μεγαλωνει... ισως ξαναβγει καποια στιγμη....

----------


## mariar

Δεν ξερω αν βγαινει, αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο θεμα. Αν δεν εχει πειραχτει η ριζα θα βγει σε λιγους μηνες. Αν εχει.. δε θα ξαναβγει και δεν ξερω τι θα γινει, ο κτηνιατρος ειναι οτι δε θα αντεξει πολυ και το καλυτερο ειναι να του κανει ευθανασια.. μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει ομως τι γινεται με τη ριζα; ειναι καποια συγκεκριμενη ανατομικη περιοχη και μπορει να τη δει κανεις με το ματι η οχι;

----------


## zack27

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γινει καλα το καημενουλη!!!!μπραβο σου για την προσπαθεια σου παντως...οτι νεοτερο εχεις να μας ενημερωνεις

----------


## mariar

Τελικα δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω λυπάμαι πολύ!!!!  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## nuntius

*Δεν εξελίχθηκε καλά;;;; Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ... τουλάχιστον δεν παιδεύεται άλλο πια... 
*

----------


## mariar

Τι να πω δεν ξερω μου φαινοταν οτι πηγαινε καλα, ειχε αρχισει να τρωει μονο του απο τη συριγγα χωρις να χρειαζεται να το κραταμε και να το μπουκωνουμε εμεις και ετρωγε αρκετα. Μου φαινεται πολυ παραξενο..

----------


## maria-karolina

:sad:   :sad:   :sad:  Κρίμα Μαρία μου!!! Ήταν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο το καημενούλι!!! Σκέψου πόσο ταλαιπωριόταν!!! Να σκέφτεσαι πως έκανες ότι μπορούσες για να το σώσεις...

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.....η εικόνα του θα παραμείνει για πάρα πολύ καιρό στο μυαλό μου,ήταν από τις πιο τρομακτικές που έχω δει.

----------


## zack27

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ ...κριμα το καημενο.τουλαχιστον προσπαθησες!!!!!

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι για την απωλεια που νοιωθεις ,ομως πιστευω αναπαυθηκε.ηταν οδυνηρο !

----------


## HAOS

Μαρια ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ στ αληθεια βουρκωσανε τα ματια μου.Τουλαχιστον τωρα ησυχασε η ψυχουλα.Ευχομαι να τον θυμασαι οπως ηταν παντα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρία λυπάμαι,έκανες ότι μπορούσες.

----------


## mariar

Τουλαχιστον ησυχασε το ιδιο.. ειχα πιστεψει πως θα τα καταφερνε επειδη ειχε προσαρμοστει τοσο, προσπαθουσε να πιασει τις τροφες σε σκονη με τη γλωσσα του, το ιδιο και τη φρουτοκρεμα απο τη συριγγα. Κριμα το πουλακι ποτε δεν περιμενα οτι θα μπορουσε να χαθει απο κατι τετοιο..

----------


## kdionisios

Τωρα ειδα το θεμα και εχω  παθει σοκ!!!!
Μαρια συγχαρητηρια που του σταθηκες οσο μπορουσες!
Λυπαμαι πολυ γι αυτη την καταληξη.
Τουλαχιστον η ψυχουλα δεν πεδευεται αλλο!

----------


## mitsman

ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ!!
δεν ξερω τι να πω!!Η ολη σου προσπαθεια και αγαπη το κανει ακομη πιο εντονο- τραγικο!

----------


## paulos

Περαστικά στο πουλακι

----------


## nikolas_23

παυλο το πουλακι πεθανε ρε σι

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Περαστικά στο πουλακι


εε Παύλο πέθανε το πουλάκι

----------

